# Sneak peek of my new winter ride....



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Origin 8 Del Pasado,,, Most of the parts won't be there until next week...

Easy gearing, 32c tires ..flat bars...

It's going to be my winter/gravel trail/pub crawl/rain bike...

$150 for the frame/fork $200 for all new parts...I'm supplying wheels and saddle from the spare parts bin

Full pics and a ride report coming next week


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooo......I likey what I see!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Sounds like a great project! I'm in that "find a winter bike" mode myself at the moment but still don't know what I want exactly.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

But...but...where does the derailleur go? 

Looks good...and hard to beat that price. I look forward to the build pics.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I was able to squeeze 35c tires in there......The rest of the parts won't be here until next week


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

That bike needs a chain and crankset. Are you going fixed or freewheel? Definitely give us a ride report.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Also needs a saddle and some bars.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought you had seven or eight "winter bikes" already.

There are recovery programs for people like you.

However, I've found the J&B/Origin8 "housebrand" stuff to be darn good bang for the buck.


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

If you need to clear the stable ever, I am the same size and just down the road. Don't want you crowding yourself.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> I was able to squeeze 35c tires in there......The rest of the parts won't be here until next week


 I like it!


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Winter here sure is different than winter there- winter bikes here wear Nokians....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Finished......*

Fun fun fun......


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very fine!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

A "winter bike" without fenders?

Here in SoCal I could understand that - although it's been raining buckets here all day. But, heck, I KNOW it rains in Texas!


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

It takes a real man to ride with a bottle filled with cookie dough.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Did you ever settle on a rack for this one?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

seeborough said:


> Did you ever settle on a rack for this one?



Nope...still looking....


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Richard said:


> A "winter bike" without fenders?


+eleventy


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Day-um, Dave, that's almost purty. LOVE those fatboy tires!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Dave, it kinda looks like your Casseroll setup (which is a good thing)--replacement or addition?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's a replacement..I sold the Casseroll last year and really missed it


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice ride!


----------



## Etv5002 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey how heavy is that frame? do you like the geometry?


----------



## November (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice bike! What frame size is that?


----------



## butlerrider (Feb 9, 2009)

...want


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

November said:


> Nice bike! What frame size is that?



50cm.................


----------



## November (Oct 17, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> 50cm.................


Thanks. That bike just looks "right". I wonder at what frame size they delete the gusset at the head tube/down tube connection. I kinda dig the gusset.

p.s. were they having a sale on right-hand brake levers?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

November said:


> Thanks. That bike just looks "right". I wonder at what frame size they delete the gusset at the head tube/down tube connection. I kinda dig the gusset.
> 
> p.s. were they having a sale on right-hand brake levers?



LOL...the levers were temporary until new ones came in....They are all black now


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*fenders?*

fenders?
fenders?
fenders?
fenders?
fenders?
fenders?

;-)


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

Fixed said:


> fenders?
> fenders?
> fenders?
> fenders?
> ...


For what? Snow? Dave can just stay home that day.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*uh, rain?*



24601 said:


> For what? Snow? Dave can just stay home that day.


If I can use fenders in Fresno, California, I'd bet they might be useful in Texas, too. I thought this was a winter/rain bike?


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

Just jokin', of course. 

I had fenders on my old cummuter. They came in handy once or twice, but here, even in winter, precipitation is a rarity.


----------

